
Using Kubernetes to Power Asia’s Largest MOOC - ecthiender
https://blog.hasura.io/using-kubernetes-to-power-asias-largest-mooc-2ea3bfbf1d15
======
siva_narayanan
This is a very cool playbook for programming courses and hackathons because
setting up an environment is the most complicated part.

Curious about something - when a new user joins in, and you create a new
kubernetes service, how does nginx know about it?

I'm also curious about why you moved from Azure to GCE? :)

~~~
tango12
Thanks!

Every k8s service has a DNS label. We ensure that the DNS label can be derived
from the username. The subdomain for the app (also the username) is then used
by nginx to proxy it to the right upstream k8s service.

Initially was on Azure. NPTEL (the platform, like coursera, where this MOOC
was distributed) then got GCP credits so we migrated it.

------
tango12
Hi all. One of the MOOC volunteers here :) If you're trying out the console at
cloud.imad.hasura.io then don't worry about the bit that asks you for your
"NPTEL" registered email id. Just go ahead and enter your email and it should
work!

